# Cubing Tools



## CoderGuru (Dec 12, 2021)

I was just wondering, what simple cubing tools are there?

e.g. a website where you can paste in a scramble and view it in 2D/3D for any WCA puzzle

I have a couple ideas, but would like to hear what other tools people may like to have

- A similar thing for algorithms where it displays the case it solves
- Just a timer, where you can start and stop the stopwatch without having to log anything


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 12, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> I was just wondering, what simple cubing tools are there?
> 
> e.g. a website where you can paste in a scramble and view it in 2D/3D for any WCA puzzle
> 
> ...



Got you reasonably well covered there!





Twizzle Editor ᴬᴸᴾᴴᴬ







alpha.twizzle.net








__





Twizzle Editor ᴬᴸᴾᴴᴬ







alpha.twizzle.net








__





WCA Inspection Tool







inspection.cubing.net


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 13, 2021)

Thanks! What about any fresh ideas?


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 13, 2021)

I thought of another:

- A Scramble Generator


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 13, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> I thought of another:
> 
> - A Scramble Generator


scramble.cubing.net
(Lucas Garron's got you covered again)


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 13, 2021)

Hmm.. A lot of stuff is covered, but what about new ideas?


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 14, 2021)

We need an algorithm trainer with spaced repetition and an interface for importing/exporting and organizing algorithms. Train Yu (https://tao-yu.github.io/Alg-Trainer/) is very good, but it does not have spaced repetition, stats on alg training progress, or tools for organizing multiple custom sets of algorithms.


----------

